# 1972 Stingray deluxe 2spd



## fatbike (Feb 7, 2021)

I can’t believe how original and clean this bike is. I want to take better photos of it when I get home.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 7, 2021)

Turns out the guards are earlier, well the rear one, didn't fit right, which it shouldn't so I went fender less.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 7, 2021)

green bike a 1969 ?  thats a nice one to


----------



## fatbike (Feb 8, 2021)

nick tures said:


> green bike a 1969 ?  thats a nice one to



Yes green bike is 69. Thank you!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 8, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Turns out the guards are earlier, well the rear one, didn't fit right, which it shouldn't so I went fender less.



You're getting in to these muscle bikes. I think you should change your screen name from Fatbike to Schwinn Slik, or Stingray Derek.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 8, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> You're getting in to these muscle bikes. I think you should change your screen name from Fatbike to Schwinn Slik, or Stingray Derek.



Ha! Fatbike it is.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 8, 2021)

@Tim the Skid I like all kinds of bikes, light weight vintage road bikes are still my jam, but having fun with the stingrays and lately getting ahold of them, never thought I would ever see this day, here it is.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 9, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Yes green bike is 69. Thank you!



your welcome !!


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 3, 2021)

Red Rules 74


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 4, 2021)

I like it fenderless !!!! Great bike, I’m jealous!


----------



## fatbike (Apr 8, 2021)

Sambikeman said:


> Red Rules 74
> 
> View attachment 1366877
> 
> View attachment 1366878



Nice, I like the one year only 74 opaque red, recently had one.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 8, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> I like it fenderless !!!! Great bike, I’m jealous!



Something tuff about a fenderless Ray with the right tires. Had to have the S2-S7 combo as well.


----------

